# Outdoors > Fishing >  longline fishing napier

## jefftrevor

can anyone tell me what the beaches in napier are like for longline fishing. cheers jefftrevor

----------


## jefftrevor

thanks for that info mauser 308, was thinking about the beach at bay view so I can park in the bus and just carry gear down to beach. I normally go to opotiki but napier is a bit closer cheers jefftrevor

----------


## P38

> thanks for that info mauser 308, was thinking about the beach at bay view so I can park in the bus and just carry gear down to beach. I normally go to opotiki but napier is a bit closer cheers jefftrevor


jefftrevor

Try Le Quesne Road at Bayview.

Marine Parade opposite the Meanee intersection

Te Awanga  opposite the wineries 

And Ocean Beach north of the surf club.

Expect quite a few crabs and dogfish but occasionally you'll get some good snapper and gurnard.


Let us know how you get on

Good luck

Cheers
Pete

----------


## jefftrevor

thanks very much pete will give it a try in the next few weeks,i will let you know how I get on.   cheers jeff

----------


## jefftrevor

thanks pete will give it a try and will let you know how I get on. went surf casting down ocean beach a few years ago. my wife and I found ourselves in the middle of a group of nudists. bit of a distraction when trying to concentrate on the fishing.cheers jeff

----------


## P38

Yep

there my be one or two old wrinklies still there.

But the fishing can be ok at times.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gapped axe

> Don't go out near Whirinaki opposite the PANPAC mill.  The outfall there is quite close to the beach, and I'm getting kinda pissed with having to cut errant longlines off the outfall.  It's bloody hard for work for not much pay...



 ah the Whirinaki, Hastings and Napier outfalls, how I luved doing those smelly, no viz, congo eel infested dives, then spending the last days doing comms so the nitrogen levels stay low for the drive back over the hill back home.

----------


## Scribe

> thanks pete will give it a try and will let you know how I get on. went surf casting down ocean beach a few years ago. my wife and I found ourselves in the middle of a group of nudists. bit of a distraction when trying to concentrate on the fishing.cheers jeff


How's it going. The lower part of the Coromandel would not be to far to come for a fish. My dingy lives on the beach so it only takes a few minutes to set a longline here. You can fill in a few fishing hours on the rock below my house which is fishing well when the Westerlys are not too strong. We live just a few minutes north of Thames.

I set the net out in the bay here and catch plenty of Flounder, a few kahawai and a feed or two of snapper most sets so we could do that too.

----------


## jefftrevor

thanks scribe, I would love to come up and meet you, and do some fishing , would also like to listen to some more of your hunting stories,i do a fair bit of hunting around the hautapu river area which is one of your old stomping grounds.me and the mrs might just hope into our motor home and head up that way cheers jeff

----------


## P38

Jeff

If you don't mind a bit of travel check out Black Beach near Wairoa with you kontiki ad surf rods.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## jefftrevor

thanks pete, I will add that to the list off other spots you gave me   cheers jeff

----------


## Scribe

> thanks scribe, I would love to come up and meet you, and do some fishing , would also like to listen to some more of your hunting stories,i do a fair bit of hunting around the hautapu river area which is one of your old stomping grounds.me and the mrs might just hope into our motor home and head up that way cheers jeff


You would be most welcome Jeff. I plan on doing a lot of fishing now the freezer is full of venison. That's if these Nor Westers knock it off

The neighbour from up the back had his net set last night about 75m out in front of the house. We sat back with the binocs and watched him wrestle with a couple of sizable stingrays while we had a coffee. Its always good to watch someone else sorting out a problem. Oh well two less for me to catch. He boated some other fish but I couldn't see what they were.

----------


## jefftrevor

went john dory fishing off the whitianga wharf a few years back and off the rock walls by the boat harbour. jeez I saw the size of the stingrays up that way . wouldn't  like to be in a dingy with one of those. cheers jeff

----------


## TeRei

Did a set off Le Quesne Rd on Friday night. 1 carrot and wind picked up on dark.

----------


## jefftrevor

thanks TeRei when longlining on the sand at Opotiki I usally set at about 800m do you have a distance that works better than others on napier beaches or just trial and error cheers jeff

----------


## TeRei

Did 20 minutes on slow .The sea was flat. Had to pull it in a few hundred metres because the usual idiot next door to us [non gps] just let his drift towards us. Infuriating.Going to use some tuna[Maori version] next time.

----------


## TeRei

Forgot to mention we are going to try this with baits.

Where do i get the elastic tubular mesh to use with chicken livers

----------


## jefftrevor

tuna , MAORI VERSION ???

----------

